# Baby Belle



## debhaynes (Dec 12, 2011)

Here is a recent picture of my pup Belle. She is 7 weeks old and still with the breeder.

I pick her up Friday and I am so excited!!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

What a sweet little face, congrats!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Cute little sable puppy! Enjoy that little black mask while it lasts! They grow up too fast.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi i love your little bella shes a doll i know your so ready to pick her up your going to have fun my buster is 16 months i i really want a new puppy for him a sister hopefully soon good luck with little bella


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

She's a cutie! Congratulations!


----------



## DKT113 (Nov 26, 2011)

With that expression you can tell she is going to add some excitement to your home  Good Luck!


----------



## Barneys_Mom99 (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks like my pup Barney ! He's a few weeks older, but has similar hair and markings. I got him when he was 9 weeks old. She looks very cute and will make you so happy !

Barney's first picture. He was born Sept 14, 2011 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I also love her coloring. Congrats!!


----------



## debhaynes (Dec 12, 2011)

Barney is adorable and does have similar coloring as Belle. 

Belle was 7 weeks old yesterday and weighs 23 ounces. Her mom is a chocolate and white long haired chi and her dad is a sable long haired chi.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Congratulations! You will have so much fun with her, I'm sure!


----------

